# Macropanesthia rhinoceros



## hornet (Aug 29, 2007)

couple of pics of my GBR's and their enclosure. Will get more when i see them next.


----------



## hornet (Aug 29, 2007)

found another 2 pics.


----------



## fuegan13 (Aug 29, 2007)

roaches freak me.......


----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 29, 2007)

Mojo wants to love ur roaches hehe


----------



## hornet (Aug 29, 2007)

little to big for mojo also from what i have heard they may be toxic from the eucalypt leaves they eat.


----------



## lilmissrazz (Aug 29, 2007)

whoa that sucks Mojos devisated... on a serious note... is that their main diet?? euco leaves?? so they make sounds and do they smell??


----------



## hornet (Aug 29, 2007)

As far as i know if their natural habitat that the main diet. The leaves must be dry. No smell


----------



## PhilK (Aug 29, 2007)

I like my inverts... but not really roaches. Never got the appeal. Shiny lumps of poo! Hahaha
Incidentally, it's funny when people ask if they smell because they're roaches. Roaches are fastiduosly clean animals


----------



## Radar (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, thats their natural diet, we get them up here and over on Maggie island. I had a trio for a few years, like Hornet said, no smell, but they do (very rarely) hiss when you pick them up.


----------



## reece89 (Aug 29, 2007)

its huge!!!


----------



## spongebob (Aug 29, 2007)

My son wants some for his upcoming birthday. Any leads on getting some?
Bob


----------



## foxdingo (Aug 29, 2007)

Yummy, roasted of fried?


----------



## hornet (Aug 30, 2007)

spongebob said:


> My son wants some for his upcoming birthday. Any leads on getting some?
> Bob



Bylo sells them.


----------



## planks (Aug 30, 2007)

why would you keep them for pets there beardie food haha nah joke there pretty big


----------



## hornet (Aug 30, 2007)

they are pretty cool bugs. Toxic to eat and very hard exoskeleton so no good for feeders.


----------

